# Happy solstice!



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

Shortest day of the year, up here our day is only 5hours and 28 min. I am so glad we start gaining some light, as minuscule as the gains will be. Hope you all have a great day


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Welcome the rebirth of light!!!

*Happy solstice!*


----------

